# [Problem gelöst] Komisches Grafikproblem!



## ugotitbad (9. März 2013)

*[Problem gelöst] Komisches Grafikproblem!*

Hallöchen liebe Leute,

vorab ein paar Info's:
GPU: HD 7970
Treiber: Catalayst 13.1

Und zwar habe ich bei Battlefield 3 auf der Map Strike at Karkand einen Grafikfehler und das ist auch der Einzige. Habe eine .gif Datei erstellt um das Problem zu veranschaulichen:
http://s14.directupload.net/images/130309/sxhekdy6.gif (Zusammengesetzt aus verschiedenen Screenshots welche ich mit Fraps gemacht habe. Die Reihenfolge ist leider durcheinander.)

*Problem gelöst!*

*Schuld war "Effect Quality" (Effektqualität) auf Ultra. Habe jetzt alles bis auf "Effect Quality" auf Ultra gestellt, nun habe ich das Problem nicht mehr. Vielleicht ist das ja nützlich für den ein oder anderen.*

*p.s. Danke dir Combi für den Tipp, sonst hätte ich wohl erst viel später an den Einstellungen rumgespielt.*


----------



## Combi (9. März 2013)

*AW: Komisches Grafikproblem!*

also,da kannste doch froh sein.sieht doch normal aus.
wenn ich durch ne scope auf gebäude ziele,also so 100-500 meter entfernung...dann blitzen die gebäudekanten hellweiss auf.
das nervt total.das flackert dann wie bekloppt.
als ob die texturen der ränder blitzschnell hin und her flackern.
du hast ja keine grafikfehler,sondern nur helligkeitsunterschiede.
das kann daran liegen,dass du AA sehr hoch hast und noch evtl msaa oder andere stark verbessernde optionen anhast.
also mir hats den spass am game genommen.
spielte sehr gern scope,besonders extrem weitschüsse.
aber mit einem überall flackernden bild,stroboskop-ähnlich,macht es no fun..

versuch mal die motion blur funktion auszuschalten,oder die AA ne stufe niedriger zu stellen.ob es dann weg ist.


----------



## ugotitbad (9. März 2013)

*AW: Komisches Grafikproblem!*

Hey danke für die Antwort.. Ja, ich verstehe dich. Ich bin auch sehr sensibel was dass Thema Grafik angeht. Ich werd's nachher mal ausprobieren, evtl. liegt's an der Anisotropischen Filterung, da ist AMD ja bekannt für gewesen. Hast du das Problem nur bei Battlefield 3? Sonst noch was bemerkt bei anderen Spielen?

p.s. ich seh gerade das du eine Nvidia Karte hast.. mhh.. komisch. Evtl. liegt es bei dir an der Übertaktung?

Edit://* Also es liegt definitiv am Spiel. Hab nun Low- Mid- und High-Settings eingestellt nacheinander, das Problem war bei allen 3 verschwunden. Schalte ich auf Ultra ist es wieder da. Dann habe ich auf Custom gestellt und alles einzelnd von Ultra auf High zurückgestuft um zu was schuld ist. Schuld ist > Effect Quality < auf Ultra. Stelle ich das auf High verschwindet das Problem und ist somit gelöst. Hoffe du findest auch noch eine Lösung! *


----------

